# Cloudy water after feeding



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Good afternoon to everyone! Lately my tank water has been getting very cloudy following a feeding of catfish nuggets to my RBP's. I was used to this happening with smelt, but never catfish. The catfish is eaten within 1 minute, so there is no left over rotting food. The cloudiness occurs within 10 - 15 minutes after the feeding and takes 1-2 days to clear up. When I feed them shrimp or other fish(besides smelt), the cloudiness does not occur. I do two water changes(25%) + gravel vac a week. Water appears healthy and so do the fish. Without asking me for my water parameters, does anyone have any idea why this occurs with catfish?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

at first i thought it could be your substrate, but since this occurs 10-15 min afterwards it could be bacteria. Maybe the bacteria in your tank cant keep up with the bio-load, so it spores out. That is all I can think of, I want to hear what others think.
*Oh, what filtration do you have on your tank and how big is the tank?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Reminds me of a joke I heard once about a patient telling the doctor that _"It hurts when I poke myself here... what should I do?"_
The doctor replies with: _"Don't poke yourself there!"_

Moral of the story:

*Don't feed your fish catfish nuggets.*

Problem solved.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

My tank is 135 gallons with 3 Emperor 400's running on them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

robert69 said:


> My tank is 135 gallons with 3 Emperor 400's running on them.


that seems like enough filtration, I dont want to say this but the only way I could give more advice is by knwing your water parameters.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

This exact same thing happens in my tank, i was just about to start a thread with the same title.

For me I've been feeding polluck not catfish. But same thing with the cloudiness 10-15 minutes after feeding it gets really cloudy even though all the food is eaten. Except mine will usually clear up in 6 hours or so.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Mine varies now. I fed them catfish today, it got cloudy. Then 4 hours later the tank was clear again. Not sure what is the issue....


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Fish oil. Thats what I notice in my tank after feeding catfish. I get a similar effect after mine eat catfish fillets. But 30-60 minutes later its cleared up. Been feeding them cod this week and the water doesnt get cloudy. Hasnt with talapia either so Im guessn its somethn to do with catfish fillets itself. Thats my theory.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its not the catfish nuggets. I have used catfish nuggets as the staple diet for my fish for years and none of my tanks ever gets cloudy after feeding. I dont have any idea what it could be...but I would think it must have something to do with your bio-filtration.


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

i aactually just fed my 3 little reds catfish nuggets last night, they ate most of it but left a small peice in there over night i took it out when i woke up, my water did not cloud even after all night, and i fed my spilo catfish nuggets also, it sat in there for about half hour till he ate it and his water did not get cloudy either.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

This hasn't happened in the past with catfish nuggets. It has only started happening recently with a new bag of catfish I bought.


----------

